# Soon trying T6..



## Guest

Well all the reviews I've read about this new fat burner T6 are quiet impressive and so I decided to give it a go..

Should get it tomorrow or day after,

Am around 8% BF but sounds like this is the bomb and could get me as low as 6% with my ever strict diet + routine.

Will let u all know as this is a new FB on the market and reviews are still only an handful.


----------



## Lurgilurg

I will be awaiting your reply


----------



## Guest

Well I got it today and these red pills look intimitading.

I'll start in the morning..


----------



## bayman

No OTC "fat burner" is going to shave off 2% bodyfat if you really are that lean already.


----------



## Guest

@ Sy.. 8% is no where near stage / competition.. More like 5/6% yes.

On my avi am 8.5% roughly and can assure u I could look leaner.


----------



## Guest

Update 

So I had a red pill this morning with breakfast and I even went back to bed tho I had quiet of a decent night sleep.

Well what amazes me is that T6 is reviewed as "very potent formula" but I fell back asleep w.o any problem and am no feeling shaky or jittery..

I did feel my skin somehow tighter or having a feeling of tightness if that makes any sens and it never happened before except when I was on Keto.

I will keep u all update sometimes next week.


----------



## jamiedilk

let me no how it goes and gd luck


----------



## Fatstuff

im going to invent a fat burner called t7 then another a year later called t8 then t9 after that


----------



## bdcc

Fatstuff said:


> im going to invent a fat burner called t7 then another a year later called t8 then t9 after that


The higher the number the stronger it is, it is basic maths!

This formula looks extremely underwhelming with non specific extracts. The only thing that seems 'innovative' is cranesbill extract which I can't find anything on. If someone knows more about this please chime in.


----------



## Pictor

Fatstuff said:


> im going to invent a fat burner called t7 then another a year later called t8 then t9 after that


As this is an amazing idea I am willing to support you financially to set up the business for a 30% share!


----------



## Fatstuff

big ste said:


> As this is an amazing idea I am willing to support you financially to set up the business for a 30% share!


Im in


----------



## Guest

Glad my thread is bringing people to network together


----------



## Vibora

Fatstuff said:


> im going to invent a fat burner called t7 then another a year later called t8 then t9 after that


Lol, this is what I came to post.


----------



## The Big Dog

Try putting some meat on 1st. Do you really need a fat burner as there's nothing to you.


----------



## Fatstuff

The Big Dog said:


> Try putting some meat on 1st. Do you really need a fat burner as there's nothing to you.


Apparently he is personal trainer to the rich and famous mate lol


----------



## Guest

MacUK said:


> Yo have no fat to burn......


Just a bit yesssssss



The Big Dog said:


> Try putting some meat on 1st. Do you really need a fat burner as there's nothing to you.


I assure u I could be leaner..



Fatstuff said:


> Apparently he is personal trainer to the rich and famous mate lol


I never mentionned anyone famous :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff

DSLondon said:


> Just a bit yesssssss
> 
> I assure u I could be leaner..
> 
> I never mentionned anyone famous :confused1:


rich and gullible then :rolleye:


----------



## RiZzah

Why don't you just buy medical grade Ephedrine from Amazon with a few caffeine pills?

All this herbal stuff just wants to be ephedrine, yes?


----------



## vetran

DSLondon said:


> Update
> 
> So I had a red pill this morning with breakfast and I even went back to bed tho I had quiet of a decent night sleep.
> 
> Well what amazes me is that* T6 is reviewed as "very potent formula"* but I fell back asleep w.o any problem and am no feeling shaky or jittery..
> 
> I did feel my skin somehow tighter or having a feeling of tightness if that makes any sens and it never happened before except when I was on Keto.
> 
> I will keep u all update sometimes next week.


otc marketing gimmick mate wasted my dosh on many of them over the years it aint gonna happen sorry


----------



## Guest

@ Fatstuff

What's ur problem ?

I wonder how u managed getting 2100 likes seeing how nasty u are to people..

Keep it on mate..

Karma that's all I am gonna say.


----------



## RiZzah

He was nasty to me on my 2nd post here :crying:


----------



## Fatstuff

DSLondon said:


> @ Fatstuff
> 
> What's ur problem ?
> 
> I wonder how u managed getting 2100 likes seeing how nasty u are to people..
> 
> Keep it on mate..
> 
> Karma that's all I am gonna say.


im not nasty, granted i got a lil bee in my bonnet with u due to your pure arrogance on another thread but u know what ur right, i shall let that go and start fresh. I apologise if i have offended u in any way, we cool


----------



## Guest

RiZzah said:


> Why don't you just buy medical grade Ephedrine from Amazon with a few caffeine pills?
> 
> All this herbal stuff just wants to be ephedrine, yes?


Curious to have a go after the reviews I've read.



vetran said:


> otc marketing gimmick mate wasted my dosh on many of them over the years it aint gonna happen sorry


Ah we shall see how it works on me.


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> im not nasty, granted i got a lil bee in my bonnet with u due to your pure arrogance on another thread but u know what ur right, i shall let that go and start fresh. I apologise if i have offended u in any way, we cool


Appreciated.

I also realised my conduct was not appropriate and am now keeping a low profile ever since that famous thread.

Thks again


----------



## Fatstuff

and to answer ur question, i got that many likes because im awesome


----------



## Guest

lol good mate and am sure u are..

:thumbup1:


----------



## RiZzah

> Curious to have a go after the reviews I've read.


Try it, £10 for 50 tabs delivered (need 3 tabs to make a decent dose x2 daily)

They come from some Canadian company.


----------



## Guest

@ RiZzah I'ld def keep this in mind ;-)


----------



## The Big Dog

Iirr you posted up your diet not so long ago and it was awful IMHO. Wasn't it like one solid meal and the rest was just supplements?

Just out of curiosity would you post up a recent pic?


----------



## SteamRod

got some T10 the other day stripping off 1lb a day with right diet. wee yellow caps in a bag. im cooking.


----------



## Guest

The Big Dog said:


> Iirr you posted up your diet not so long ago and it was awful IMHO. Wasn't it like one solid meal and the rest was just supplements?
> 
> Just out of curiosity would you post up a recent pic?


2 solid meals but lets no even go there or everyone else gonna take the **** and I've explained myself about it.

Recent pic is into album in my profile dated from 2 weeks ago photo shoot.


----------



## Guest

SteamRod said:


> got some T10 the other day stripping off 1lb a day with right diet. wee yellow caps in a bag. im cooking.


U are a funny guy.

It's hilarious how so many of u can be down right sacarstic for no reason..

Is that how u are in every day life mate ?


----------



## SteamRod

DSLondon said:


> U are a funny guy.
> 
> It's hilarious how so many of u can be down right sacarstic for no reason..
> 
> Is that how u are in every day life mate ?


sorry mate no i'm not that much of a **** (I think). I did not realize you would take it so bad.. apologies.

what weight are you? you look pretty/very lean on the avi.

whats in the t6 tabs? who is knocking them out?


----------



## Guest

SteamRod said:


> sorry mate no i'm not that much of a **** (I think). I did not realize you would take it so bad.. apologies.
> 
> what weight are you? you look pretty/very lean on the avi.
> 
> whats in the t6 tabs? who is knocking them out?


No prob 

Am around 189lbs and yes def lean,

To be honest w. u am trying T6 out of curiosity after the few reviews I've found on the net and well to me its just another fat burner like T5 but sensibly more potent.. U find inside what u find in most FB's at a much higher dosage.


----------



## Fat

DSLondon said:


> 2 solid meals but lets no even go there or everyone else gonna take the **** and I've explained myself about it.
> 
> Recent pic is into album in my profile dated from 2 weeks ago photo shoot.


2 SOLID MEALS?!?!?!


----------



## Guest

lol @ Fat sushhhhh !!!!

U know we've discussed this alll before and def no gonna get into it again :wink:


----------



## SteamRod

well whatever u are doing seems to be working.


----------



## Guest

Thks mate


----------



## Fat

SteamRod said:


> well whatever u are doing seems to be working.


Nice edit :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## deeconfrost

big ste said:


> As this is an amazing idea I am willing to support you financially to set up the business for a 30% share!


il`l undercut you..il offer him all of the money! for 20%..


----------



## Guest

Day 3 into T6:

- Obvious veins popping out in lower abds

- Def leaner around the waist and again that feeling of "tightness" so assuming leaner all around..

Quiet impressed by it so far and thats just after 3 days..

No side effects to report, no jittery or shaking even a bit.. Glad about this.

I'll report next weekend again guys


----------



## SteamRod

did you take before and after shots?

how long are you running this?


----------



## Guest

SteamRod said:


> did you take before and after shots?
> 
> how long are you running this?


No shots taken but will post in a month and u can compare with my album pic taken this October,

Running it for a month: first 15 days: one pill @ breakfast and then following 15 days: one @ breakfast and one half an hour before training.


----------



## Guest

Okies time to make some important decision and worth an update.

As some of u already know I've been under T6 for a week and I was taking CellMass and NoXplode much before that. Well in life we learn from trials and errors as I didnt realise the obvious and some theads online confirmed it all:

That creatine increases water in the muscles which gives u that "puffy" look and blur definition which goes against a person using a fat burner ei: getting leaner, losing fat and not looking "puffy".

In my conclusion by taking both at the same time you adversely affect the results you get. In essence, each product cancels each other out.

Please any thoughts would be appreciated.

Ps: so I am getting ride of CellMass and NoXplode today and will continue on T6.


----------



## bayman

simmonds87 said:


> No :confused1:
> 
> Creatine adds water, fat burner to loose fat... they are completeley different... how can they cancel each other out! add water loose fat maybe!


Creatine shouldn't give you general water retention, just extra cellular water within the muscle.


----------



## Guest

bayman said:


> Creatine shouldn't give you general water retention, just extra cellular water within the muscle.


Yes well I thought too but opinions are well discussed on the topic for what I've found on the web..

Anyone else could develop this in depth if possible ??


----------



## chicken.sc

hi 

i have just ordered a batch of t6 fat burners, ALTHOUGH im excited to try them im also a little bit worried, at the moment im a full time mummy so i don't want to take some thing that could possibly damage me, im going to start going to the gym and exercising, but im having a really hard time losing my baby weight. ive tried all kinds of diets and nothing has worked for me im at my wits end and this looks to be my only hope, has anyone had fast results from these pills ?


----------



## MunchieBites

start going to the gym FIRST...then look at supps maybe..

also no these are over-hyped rubbish- drink coffee its cheaper


----------



## chicken.sc

lol the problem is, i suffer with a really bad back due to a car accident 5 yrs ago and i have a tilted pelvis from my pregnancy, every time i exersize i pull my back out, i used to dance and go to gyms etc so i know how to warm up thoroughly and cool down but its just really doing me in i cant even do star jumps without pulling my back out, so im hoping the t6 gives me some weight loss so it may ease up my back as its got considerably worse since ive put weight on x

p.s i hate coffee


----------



## Dux

Just seen who the OP is :lol:


----------



## chicken.sc

op?


----------



## Dux

chicken.sc said:


> op?


Original poster.

It's a long standing joke, but before you signed up.

If your ability to beat off 7 guys in a dungeon increases dramtically after you start taking these T6's... Let us a know :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites

chicken.sc said:


> lol the problem is, i suffer with a really bad back due to a car accident 5 yrs ago and i have a tilted pelvis from my pregnancy, every time i exersize i pull my back out, i used to dance and go to gyms etc so i know how to warm up thoroughly and cool down but its just really doing me in i cant even do star jumps without pulling my back out, so im hoping the t6 gives me some weight loss so it may ease up my back as its got considerably worse since ive put weight on x
> 
> p.s i hate coffee


Swim

walk

cycle

there no excuse. Plus if your diet was 100% correct you would be losing already. All these are are for people like you who arent clued up on diet/exercise and cxompanies trying to make money off you.

just get on an exercise bike or cross trainer oce a day to begin with. Theres no excuse i BROKE my pelvis few years back playing rygby and i still exercise...


----------



## chicken.sc

they should be here tomorrow im so excited to think i may lose weight its making me feel terrible ive never been this size b4 ill let u know how it goes !!!!


----------



## MunchieBites

Dux said:


> Original poster.
> 
> It's a long standing joke, but before you signed up.
> 
> If your ability to beat off 7 guys in a dungeon increases dramtically after you start taking these T6's... Let us a know :lol:


PHAHAHAHA

just seen.

amused.


----------



## MunchieBites

chicken.sc said:


> they should be here tomorrow im so excited to think i may lose weight its making me feel terrible ive never been this size b4 ill let u know how it goes !!!!


yeah you're not listening to anything...

go ahead and waste your money on diet pills that wont work.


----------



## chicken.sc

MunchieBites said:


> Swim
> 
> walk
> 
> cycle
> 
> there no excuse. Plus if your diet was 100% correct you would be losing already. All these are are for people like you who arent clued up on diet/exercise and cxompanies trying to make money off you.
> 
> just get on an exercise bike or cross trainer oce a day to begin with. Theres no excuse i BROKE my pelvis few years back playing rygby and i still exercise...


ouch bet that hurt, and you dont have to tell me im not clued up i know that already ive tried every diet i can but its hard having a young baby to look after and do all this, ive tired and tried and about a week ago i did a hard core work out and my back went i wasnt able to pic my son up i couldnt even change his nappy ive been having physio for years, some people find things harder than others, its life and i came on here to ask for advice about something that im turning to as my last resort because i cant afford to hurt myself because i wont be able to look after my boy, i didnt come on here to have someone tell me its no excuse and im not clued up. i understand that you are giving your opinion .


----------



## MunchieBites

chicken.sc said:


> ouch bet that hurt, and you dont have to tell me im not clued up i know that already ive tried every diet i can but its hard having a young baby to look after and do all this, ive tired and tried and about a week ago i did a hard core work out and my back went i wasnt able to pic my son up i couldnt even change his nappy ive been having physio for years, some people find things harder than others, its life and i came on here to ask for advice about something that im turning to as my last resort because i cant afford to hurt myself because i wont be able to look after my boy, i didnt come on here to have someone tell me its no excuse and im not clued up. i understand that you are giving your opinion .


swimming wont put your back out

walking wont either

if you read im telling you these wont work and your 'last resort' is proper diet and exercise. Not diet pills.

do you even know whats in them?

caffeine, chilli extract, acai extract, coca!! and cranesbill extract.

you could buy that from tesco for about £3 seperately these are nothign special.

Why on eath diud you do a hardcore workout?! just start slow and eat right. Stop wasting money on things like this especially if you have a young child, who would appreciate the money more


----------



## Dux

Women at work rave over the T5's that you can buy from the local supplement store, without a fcuking clue as to what is in them.

When I try to tell them they're not the same as the old T5's that did actually contain ephedrine, they're not interested.


----------



## MunchieBites

Dux said:


> Women at work rave over the T5's that you can buy from the local supplement store, without a fcuking clue as to what is in them.
> 
> When I try to tell them they're not the same as the old T5's that did actually contain ephedrine, they're not interested.


thing is we all (well i) did it, but then if you get given adivce by someone normally you take it.

*sigh*


----------



## chicken.sc

i dont appreciate people telling me how to spend my money when i dont ever spend it on myself. i have read about the t6 pills for months and i have only baught a small batch for now just to see if they will work for some poeple they do for others they don't, i walk everywhere im not confident enough to yet go swimming, like i said i have never been this size before and it really gets me down, im not happy with my weight at all and if its working for some people i might as well give it a go i guess,  i have tried slimming world, weight watchers, dukane diet, even just cut my portions down but its not working and making me feel s**t. x


----------



## MunchieBites

chicken.sc said:


> i dont appreciate people telling me how to spend my money when i dont ever spend it on myself. i have read about the t6 pills for months and i have only baught a small batch for now just to see if they will work for some poeple they do for others they don't, i walk everywhere im not confident enough to yet go swimming, like i said i have never been this size before and it really gets me down, im not happy with my weight at all and if its working for some people i might as well give it a go i guess,  i have tried slimming world, weight watchers, dukane diet, even just cut my portions down but its not working and making me feel s**t. x


if you have read about them for months you would know

1- what is in them

2- that you can buy that from a supermarket

3- that they wont work

these are a WASTE.OF.MONEY.


----------



## chicken.sc

ive been to the super markets and suppliment stores and they said u have to get them online plus i was talking to a personal trainer about them he said they were good but you have to be sensible when taking them


----------



## chicken.sc

Caffiene

Capsicum Extract

N-Methyltyramine

Cranesbill Extract

Cocoa Extract

Acai Extract


----------



## MunchieBites

chicken.sc said:


> Caffiene
> 
> Capsicum Extract
> 
> N-Methyltyramine
> 
> Cranesbill Extract
> 
> Cocoa Extract
> 
> Acai Extract


all of that you can buy from supermarkets for cheaper-

im done now.

Good luck with your expensive worthless diet pills that wont work


----------



## chicken.sc

we will see thanks for your petty sarcasm


----------



## Dux

chicken.sc said:


> we will see thanks for your petty sarcasm


She's tried to help you, and you've thrown in back in her face, the sarcasm is warranted.

You're likes tonnes of others that have come on the board looking for information when the only thing you want to hear is what you've already made your mind up about.

These tablets will have virtually no effect on what you're trying to achieve. The only thing that will is being in calorie deficit.

For whatever reason you haven't been in deficit because you've been putting on weight.

If you're pinning your hopes on these T6's getting you back in to shape, you're going to be massively disappointed.


----------



## chicken.sc

Dux said:


> She's tried to help you, and you've thrown in back in her face, the sarcasm is warranted.
> 
> You're likes tonnes of others that have come on the board looking for information when the only thing you want to hear is what you've already made your mind up about.
> 
> These tablets will have virtually no effect on what you're trying to achieve. The only thing that will is being in calorie deficit.
> 
> For whatever reason you haven't been in deficit because you've been putting on weight.
> 
> If you're pinning your hopes on these T6's getting you back in to shape, you're going to be massively disappointed.


i didnt throw it back in her face, like i said to her i understand she has her opinions which is fine, BUT i dont appreciate people being sarcastic and rude for no reason, Telling me i have no excuse to not exercise when i do thats all i want to do but unfortunatly i cant, like i said i have read so many reviews and for some they work and others they dont, but i guess its worth a try when im at my lowest and if theres even a possibility of them working im willing to give it a go. x


----------



## Katiee2013x

Ive been on T6 now since thursday, i havent actually noticed any loss of weigh on my actually body but everyday i have being weighing myself 1lb everyday,it really does make you loose your appetite.

Ive got a months worth, i take one about 8am and then another one about 1pm, i only get hungry when i can feel the tablets wearing off abit.

I have been dieting but i do eat, i just dont eat after 7pm.

Ill let you guys know in a week


----------

